# Older Nissan Problem



## OldNiss (May 28, 2009)

I'm dealing with a 1989 Nissan Sentra. I acquired it from my BIL for an insignificant amount of money. Unfortunately keeping the beast running is not turning out to be the same way. 

A few weeks ago it developed a surge/bucking problem. It went away for awhile then the other day the car began misbehaving again and lost power and went belly up on me. I parked it, took the bus home, called a friend and towed it home with my trusty Toyota. 

So far I have replaced the fuel filter and the tank pump as per the recommendation of another friend who is a machanic. The car still won't start, I suspect the old pump was good and still have the old unit. This is a TBI injected carb on a 4 cylindar engine. Any recommendations on what to do next:? I do not consider rolling over it repeatedly with my Toyota an option............... yet. 

Are there any other sources of information that may help? I have a Haynes manual but I lack some of the test guages ect.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Do a search on this forum on how to check the ECU codes. You always want to make sure all sensors are good. Doing this will help narrow the problem down without costing you any money. Most people ask where the ECU is located; its under your passenger seat.


----------



## OldNiss (May 28, 2009)

Okay Mr Greenbean that was a great help. I went through all the steps of reading the ECU. This is what I got. 

3 short blinks from both lights.

4 short blinks.............. 5 short blinks. Both lights

A single blink. 

2 long blinks................ 3 short. Both lights.

A long pause.

5 short blinks from the red light, 5 short blinks from the green light. 

Does this make any sense? 

I get error codes 45, 1 and 23. I can't find anything for 1. 23 indicates the idol switch, it never had a problem idling until it started acting up. 45 says the injector is leaking. 

I'm going to go look around the carb. Any advice will be helpful.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

well when both l.e.d.s blink together, this is changing into different modes. you need to be in mode 3 to check the engine codes. It sounds like you got a code 55 which indicates everything is normal. This will tell you its something like a vacuum leak....etc..
Not sensor related


----------



## OldNiss (May 28, 2009)

Well me and a friend was tinkering with it and one thing was for certain. It was not getting gas. I went and bought some fuel line and 6 gallons of gas. We poured the gas into the tank which read 1/3 full. It's now 3/4 full and it's been sitting purring for the last hour all by itself. 

I'll update you later. How is that tank built?


----------



## OldNiss (May 28, 2009)

Anyway that was the fix. Something is wrong in the tank and keeping the tank above half full is what needs to be done. Either that or replace the tank. Thankyou Greenbean and I hope this will help someone in the future.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

hhmm maybe your gauge is not reading correctly?


----------

